# SL Restoration - Modesta



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to our latest instalment,

This is a write up I've been trying to do for a while now as few months ago I was were invited to test some of the new Modesta coatings so thought it would make an interesting read.

Up 1st was a BMW 1 series coupe, which would provide an ideal test for durability as it covers well over 100 miles a day

First job up was to protect the glass










Deep cleaned with Nanolex Glass Cleaner Premium via a CarPro block










Before being protected with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant










Cleaning the wiper blades with undiluted IPA is highly recommended










On to the following morning here's a few befores showing the task that lay ahead



















1st up as always the lower sections, wheels & arches were given a good pre soak with Valet Pro Citrus Pre- Wash before rinsing










Then onto the wheels with AS Smart Wheels diluted 1:4. Faces with variety of brushes



















Calipers with a small EZ brush, inners with a large wheel woolie



















Nut recesses with cotton buds










Tyres with BriteMax GrimeOut diluted 1:1 (a detail brush was used for this to take extra care of the wheels)










Arches again with Grime Out & an EZ Go brush










Once all rinsed, the wheels were then cleansed of any further contaminants with a new iron remover I'm currently testing. It also contains degreasing agents which is always a good addition for any deep cleaners










The front grilles were also cleaned with Grime Out due to being real dirt traps on such a high mileage car










Time for the first pre-wash soak with Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam at 60c










The usual areas seen to with detailing brushes










After rinsing it was time for a safe 2BM wash with Meguiars Hyperwash










And a CarPro Mitt










A Dooka wheel mitt was used for the inner wheels arch lips










After rinsing it was then time for decontamination with CarPro IronX










Working away










Then foamed with Valet Snow Foam Combo 2. As it also has degreasing agents & cleaners is ideal when products like tar & fallout removers have been used










After a thorough rinse all the lower panels (including the wheels) were rough dried before being treated with AS Tardis (drying 1st gives the Tardis a bit more bite)



















After rinsing the car was then clayed with Valet Pro Citrus Bling & fine clay










Once it had been given one final rinse it was into the unit and dried with a variety of towels and the Metro Blaster for all the water traps










As always the first step was a thorough wipedown to the entire vehicle with Spies Hecker 7010. This ensures removal of any residues that may cause bonding issues with the protection products or dressings that are to be applied










1st up the wheels were cleaned with Nanolex Paint Cleaner Premium










Then protected with Nanolex Paint & Alloy Ultra (this was left to cure for 30 mins before being buffed off)










Exhaust taken from this










To this with BriteMax Easy Cut










Then protected with a high temperature resistance product I am testing










Next step was to mask up any trim with 3M 3030 tape










Paintwork then protected with Modesta BC05 Advanced Water-repellent Glass Coating










Coating is applied via a suede MF wrapped over a sponge applicator block










Residue buffed off after 2 mins, panel then wipedown again with a clean MF to ensure no residue remains

Tyres dressed with BriteMax Interior Dressing via a Tri Foam applicator










And these are the finished results, as you can probably see it has brought out real gloss & reflectivity in the silver paintwork























































The 2nd test car was a black Kia Cee'd, this was is need of an enhancement detail at the very least so it was the perfect test for our next 2 products.

Once the same wash & decontamination process it was time to assess things

After the wheels & glass had been protected in the same way as the BMW it was time as always for a thorough 7010 wipedown










With the Kia's paintwork rather lacking it was out with Modesta's P-01A finishing polish / primer










It is a unique finishing polish/primer that still allows the application of Modesta's own coatings over the top of it. It can be applied by hand










or DA polisher via a finishing pad










Leaving the following results, by no means perfect but a massive improvement



















After 90 minutes this was then topped with Modesta's BC03 Pure Glass Coat










This is applied via a damp sponge applicator










Left for 2 minutes










Then wiped down with a damp MF before being buffed with a dry MF










And here's the finished result, a nice deep glossy finish




























Thanks for taking the time to read the thread & hopefully its useful to some of you

Modesta products are now available exclusively from i4detailing


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Woohoo! Nice work Nick, looking forward too tomorrow night! 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks cracking :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Nick, looks awesome in the flesh.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A wonderful result great presentation, some very detailed information, technique and overall strategy many thanks for sharing.

John THt.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great write up as always Nick, speak soon mate.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Been looking forward to this write up :thumb: 

Thanks Nick!!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Good read nick great results:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice one Nick. I've got some primer and BC05 sat here waiting for me to trial. Matt reckons the BC05 beads like hell as well..


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work great write up nick 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Excellent work there Nick


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

lovely read this looking forward to the results from urself and paul


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great write up. Very informative. Cheers.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job in there mate ! Look forward to your next jobs !


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Another amazing work Nick :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great work as always Nick 

This Modesta stuff is good. My only concern is reguarding price. Is there a need in the market for a system that is going to cost £300 in product alont to coat a car?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Always learing something from your write ups Nick.

Got used to seeing Auto Finesse products it was nice to see some other ones getting an airing.

Modesta stuff is looking interesting and certainly making a difference from your finsihed shots. Cars are looking really glossy in both your studio lights and natural lght.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great work


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> Nice one Nick. I've got some primer and BC05 sat here waiting for me to trial. Matt reckons the BC05 beads like hell as well..


It's certainly worth looking at mate  using the primer 1st increases the 'candy like gloss' so this could become a very favourable protection combination


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

tom-225 said:


> Great work as always Nick
> 
> This Modesta stuff is good. My only concern is reguarding price. Is there a need in the market for a system that is going to cost £300 in product alont to coat a car?


Granted it's come in at a rather high price point, but for instance the primer will coat 100+ average door sized panels. Offset this against machine polishing times with a finishing polish for example on a new car protection with very light marring & the answer is simple. 30ml of BC05 has the capability of covering the paintwork of 3 or more Golf/Focus sized cars so in reality its not so expensive as it initially looks


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great write up Nick, love the variety of interesting products used on the cars, especially the Britemax interior dressing on the 1 Series tyres!

Both cars look splendid!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work Nick.

What are your thoughts about applying with a suede cloth over a foam block, this would concern me on solid paints and soft paints because sometimes its difficult to even get a marr free finish using a cotton pad with coatings when the paintwork is like butter.
Have you tested this on a solid black paintwork and if not do you foresee an issues?
Cost wouldnt concern me, its all relative to what you charge someone and if they are happy to pay it.

I find C1 and some similar coatings a bit hit and miss with the visuals and especially etching which ive seen some cars done and didnt look too great after a couple of months, i know quite a few people who have now moved away and gone back to the likes of Zaino Z2pro etc which never fails to deliver.

If this has true durability and visuals without that grippy surface associated with some coatings if its not just the latest "Emperors new Clothes" then it will have its place somewhere.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

that 1 series looks superb mate! nice job!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Lovely work Nick.
> 
> What are your thoughts about applying with a suede cloth over a foam block, this would concern me on solid paints and soft paints because sometimes its difficult to even get a marr free finish using a cotton pad with coatings when the paintwork is like butter.
> Have you tested this on a solid black paintwork and if not do you foresee an issues?
> ...


I'm concerned about this too mark. I know that kia black is soft as hell though..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

good work, bmw looking mint :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good mate, but like always, the lack of under ground car park shots lets you down....

After talking to Nick about modesta and then speaking to Matt at i4detailing, I bought some bc-05 and had it sent to me while I was working on a clients Aston v12v. After reading all about the products, he was very excited to try it out. 

I often use 22ple and was curious to see the difference. What I found is, unlike the 22ple where i can do at least 3 panels before easily wiping off, the 05 was a lot harder to remove compared to 22ple. Initially, I applied it to the bonnet and soon discovered (after speaking to Nick) I was applying too much product. I followed the 2 min application guide (bottle says 3 mins) and found it was easier to use, though still required some effort.

One thing I did notice, was that the 05 genuinely darkens the paint and gives it more gloss. I found this out when I got the sun gun out to check around the paint protection film on the arches and noticed a patch which was lighter than the rest. I initially tried to wipe it off, but soon realised that it was were I had not applied the 05. So, I went over that area again and job done.

I think I need to have a play with it some more, but its looking to becoming a keeper. Just ordered some primer too, so we shall see if that makes a difference.

Once again, big thanks to Nick and to Matt for hooking me up.

Francis


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very interesting and thorough as always Nick:thumb:


----------



## Gareth90 (Jun 11, 2013)

So how do you find modesta? The finish looks spot aless!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ti22 said:


> I'm concerned about this too mark. I know that kia black is soft as hell though..


Very soft and id like to know what the situation is regarding applying it to paintwork like this without causing any issues, i cant see in a million years it working this way. Is it not possible the conventional fine pad application way?
I wouldnt consider buying any of this until i knew i could coat any paintwork without issue.
Im hoping there is a simple solution.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

For me the biggest concern is the amount of buffing you need to do to fully remove a costing and leave a smear free finish. Nothing worse than spending an age refining for to end up with cloth marring


----------



## Spesh99 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice work Nick


----------

